# york show on way to from hants ........



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hi peeps as we aretaking off early cos we can wec thought we would have a leisurly drive up to york anyone know of a nice camping place on the way from aldershot hants for a 24 footer, shame theres no sea cos i like it, thanks in advance


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry Raine...no idea but have to ask....that wasn't you on the radio quiz this afternoon (and yesterday afternoon) was it?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Raine,
This site may help, I know it takes RV's as we are having the B&B meet in October at this site.

Here

Shardoba
Mansfield

Contact site with phone no below

01623 551838. No calls after 8pm please. Chris/Jayne Woods

Address 
Teversal 
Shardaroba Camping and Caravanning Club Site 
Silverhill Lane 
Teversal 
Nottinghamshire 
NG17 3JJ

Email address of site is 
[email protected].

Hope this helps

Steve


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> Sorry Raine...no idea but have to ask....that wasn't you on the radio quiz this afternoon (and yesterday afternoon) was it?


My thoughts at first too!!, however the Radio Raine lives in Banbury (oxfordshire)


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

thanks mandydave,iam now renamed capn jasmine oopdeck lol thanks for site stevecar, will check it out, and nope not me on radio could have been years ago was winning lots of cd's for guessing odd noises, lkol


----------

